# Her toy



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Kelly's weapon is complete now. RUger 10/22 with volquartsen carbon fiber match barrel, tactical inovations Elite 22 receiver, Volquartsen trigger group, thumb hole laminated stock , Nikon LR rim fire scope. And UTG low profile collapsible bipod . I don't need a hammer now. She can drive the nails for me with it.....


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Very cool. Gotta give us a range report on how she shoots.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there any part of the original rifle left?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

glenbo said:


> Is there any part of the original rifle left?


Looks like a 100% build to me. Waiting to see how it shoots. A buddy got a green mountain barrel on a stock reciever and its unreal how well that thing shoots. Im talking 2" groups at 100 yards with it and match ammo. I bet that carbon barrel he has is even better.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Love my 10-22 best plinking gun around easy to MOD lots of parts on line for them .....Johnny im in Pasadena lets get together go range


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Great looking gun. I'm looking into something very similar for my daughter...care to share the total cost of the build.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

A nice match grade 10/22 is a must for anyone that enjoys plinking for hours, as I do. I recently got the Magnum Research Lite with a bentz match chamber, 17" carbon fiber barrel, i added the KIDD 2-stage (1#, 1#) match trigger, Pride Fowler FFP 4-16x scope with 22LR reticle. 

With the right ammo, ive seen 1 MOA at 50 to 80 yards. Haven't shot past 80 yet so i dont know how well it is at that range, but i bet its still close to 1 MOA. 

BrandonH, these are my costs. 
$575 10/22 
$300 KIDD trigger 
$400 PF scope


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks guys. There are very few ruger stock parts on it. Just the bolt is original . The barrel is guaranteed to .012 accuracy at 100yds. 
Original gun was 259.00
Volquartsen carbon barrel. 289.00
Elite 22 reciever. 175
Volquartsen action and trigger group. 219.00
Laminated thumbhole stock 129.00
Nikon rimfire scope 189.00


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Kelly's weapon is complete now. RUger 10/22 with volquartsen carbon fiber match barrel, tactical inovations Elite 22 receiver, Volquartsen trigger group, thumb hole laminated stock , Nikon LR rim fire scope. And UTG low profile collapsible bipod . I don't need a hammer now. She can drive the nails for me with it.....


 Very cool Randall!! She's gonna love that carbon fiber tension barrel. I have almost the same setup: Volquartsen, barrel, trigger group, bolt. The only thing still original Ruger is the receiver. I used a Hogue overmolded stock and a Weaver V16 with fine crosshairs. 1 hole groups at 50. Eley match is good ammo and so is Lapua Midas M if you can still find it. With that barrel, it has been my experience that brick ammo doesn't really make it shine but feed it some match grade stuff and watch the group shrink. Sweet lookin build, you, I mean she's gonna love it!! Good job.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

pg542 said:


> Very cool Randall!! She's gonna love that carbon fiber tension barrel. I have almost the same setup: Volquartsen, barrel, trigger group, bolt. The only thing still original Ruger is the receiver. I used a Hogue overmolded stock and a Weaver V16 with fine crosshairs. 1 hole groups at 50. Eley match is good ammo and so is Lapua Midas M if you can still find it. With that barrel, it has been my experience that brick ammo doesn't really make it shine but feed it some match grade stuff and watch the group shrink. Sweet lookin build, you, I mean she's gonna love it!! Good job.


She said she wants a real **** skin hat and I need some **** removal at the ranch. So I built her something to do the job. Lord knows she aint gunna shoot a deer, there 2 cute


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice build from a first class parts list. No go Choooot it.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Thanks guys. There are very few ruger stock parts on it. Just the bolt is original . The barrel is guaranteed to .012 accuracy at 100yds.
> Original gun was 259.00
> Volquartsen carbon barrel. 289.00
> Elite 22 reciever. 175
> ...


Wow, nice set up. 
But I will have to ask: It seems that the only thing that you kept from the original 10/22 is the bolt. Anything else? Can you get those parts instead of the whole 10/22 ($259)?


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Thanks guys. There are very few ruger stock parts on it. Just the bolt is original . *The barrel is guaranteed to .012 accuracy at 100yds. *
> Original gun was 259.00
> Volquartsen carbon barrel. 289.00
> Elite 22 reciever. 175
> ...


Hey can you double check that accuracy guarantee? .012 is basically all shots in one hole at 100 yds.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

txbred said:


> Hey can you double check that accuracy guarantee? .012 is basically all shots in one hole at 100 yds.


Oops. Lose the 0 its .12.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> She said she wants a real **** skin hat and I need some **** removal at the ranch. So I built her something to do the job. Lord knows she aint gunna shoot a deer, there 2 cute


Let her borrow your night vision and she can meet them after dark. lol.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

TranTheMan said:


> Wow, nice set up.
> But I will have to ask: It seems that the only thing that you kept from the original 10/22 is the bolt. Anything else? Can you get those parts instead of the whole 10/22 ($259)?


As I understand it you can build one completly with aftermarket parts just like an AR.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Oops. Lose the 0 its .12.


lol. I thought i was looking at a fat finger. Still tho, 1/8 MOA is very accurate! Sounds like a sweet gun you built.

another great mod is the Viton rubber bolt buffer. KIDD sell them for 5 bucks. Money well spent!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

pg542 said:


> Very cool Randall!! She's gonna love that carbon fiber tension barrel. I have almost the same setup: Volquartsen, barrel, trigger group, bolt. The only thing still original Ruger is the receiver. I used a Hogue overmolded stock and a Weaver V16 with fine crosshairs. 1 hole groups at 50. Eley match is good ammo and so is Lapua Midas M if you can still find it. With that barrel, it has been my experience that brick ammo doesn't really make it shine but feed it some match grade stuff and watch the group shrink. Sweet lookin build, you, I mean she's gonna love it!! Good job.


Hey Pat , what trigger group did you get. I have the TG2000 with the 2 lb pull.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Please let us know about that .12" group with a .22 LR at 100 yards.
I am curious but skeptical.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

horned frog said:


> Please let us know about that .12" group with a .22 LR at 100 yards.
> I am curious but skeptical.


That's in a vise in a controlled enviro. I can't see good enough to shoot a 1" group at 100. But on a bag and wearing my trifocals I might get close


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Sweet build!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice rifle!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks guys. All I can say is there will be dead ***** scattered all over the ranch. She is he77 bent on that perfect **** skin cap. I can just see it now. Face palm. I can hear it now. That one has a crooked tail. That ones color is dim. That one is too small, that one Has a funny looking face. :ac550:


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice 10/22 you got there JQ. I picked up my silencer yesterday, paperwork was only 4 1/2 months. I'm going to try and get to the range in a few weeks.. There were no Ruger parts in this build. :cheers:


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Do you know if that barrel is available for a 22-250.


----------

